# MKV Datei verkleinern



## TigerFuchs (5. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Ich habe vvon einem Freund eine Film als MKV bekommen. Der ist aber über 5GB groß. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit (möglichst einfach) den Film auf 1 oder 2 GB zuverkleinern ohne einen großen Qualitätsverlust?

Schon einmal Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## target2804 (5. November 2012)

nein.


----------



## Timsu (5. November 2012)

Probiere doch einfach mal verschiedene Einstellungen bei x264 aus, kannst ja schauen, ob der Qualitätsverlust für dich akzeptabel ist.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. November 2012)

TigerFuchs schrieb:


> vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Ich habe vvon einem Freund eine Film als MKV bekommen.


 
Watt soll denn das für ein Film sein?


----------



## milesdavis (10. November 2012)

Um den Thread zu komplettieren:

Mit dem Tool MKVToolnix (Freeware, auch keine Registrierungen oder so etwas sind nötig), welches ich selbst erfolgreich einsetze, kann man die MKVs in seine Spuren (Video und Audio) auftrennen und so zum Beispiel andere Sprachen herauslöschen. Auch neue Spuren hinzufügen ist kein Problem!

Das Rekodieren war bei mir immer zu 100% perfekt.

Ich empfehle es wärmstens weiter!


Viele Grüße,
miles


----------

